# breeding at 3-4 months old?



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought Ronja in early in June and they told me that she hatched from her egg 18th march this year and she was then 3 months old. She was clumsy and handfedt and seemed to be really young. But couple weeks later she started breeding and i only had another female with her in the cage. And i was wondering if thats possible cause she was so young ? the people in the store told me that this can happen when chicks are getting mature.. then females breed , but the thing was she was breeding for 2months .. she didnt get off the eggs , seemed to not realize that they werent fertile.. but then i had her with the vet and she gave her a hormone shot with a syringe in her chest to pause that breeding behavior and i changed the chage possition and stuffed the bottom with some stuff so she cant lay anywhere.. and she hasnt layd any eggs .. but she is eating alot , she is weighting 104g , 

i just wanted to know if this is possible or that the people in the sore lied to me and shes older? do people know something about that hormone shot?

cause she still clumsy.. 

thank you  
:yellow pied::yellow pied::yellow pied::yellow pied:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think females lay eggs until about 9 months old usually. I would say your bird is older than you were told. 

There are hormone reduction techniques in the sticky library in the breeding and genetics section. You should try all of those combined for best results.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The hormonal reductions are found here


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Babies can get hormonal at a very young age but it's not likely that they could actually lay eggs that early. It's possible that a few individuals might mature enough at an extra-early age, just as you sometimes hear about 9 year old human girls having a baby. But it seems more likely that the pet store people were wrong about her age.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

oh :/ thanks for the answers .. i guess she may be 10 months then or something


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought the same thing with my bird, I bought her in May and they said she was about 5 months, she laid eggs for a bout 3 weeks after I brought her home. She is going through a molt now which would make her 8-9 months... so I guess the pet store was right  Not common, but can happen. Through research, I think mine did it because it was a "new nesting site" so she saw it as a prime opportunity to lay. She hasn't laid any since (knock on wood!) and everything is fine


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My guess is that you were told the wrong age. Pet stores sometimes lie to make a sale or just don't know how old they are so they make a rough guess. There's no way she would be capable of laying eggs if she were that young... just my opinion.


----------

